# What happened to all the Dawg talk?



## gin house (Jan 8, 2012)

Havent heard much grumbling or anything out of you guys since the bowl game.  Have you resorted back to hiding in caves and silencing yourselves?   Here doggie, doggie, doggie........  Its alright guys, the next season is only 8 months away, im counting the days to chicken time  Its bad when a grown man looks that far down the road for football but..............


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2012)

gin house said:


> Havent heard much grumbling or anything out of you guys since the bowl game.  Have you resorted back to hiding in caves and silencing yourselves?   Here doggie, doggie, doggie........  Its alright guys, the next season is only 8 months away, im counting the days to chicken time Its bad when a grown man looks that far down the road for football but..............


Been plenty of Dawg talk you just aint been in it......


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jan 9, 2012)

It's amazing how beating a team two years in a row for some fans make them utter the most moronic statements.Ain't nobody hiding.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 9, 2012)

yea it called the post season shut down.... it happens every year...


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 9, 2012)

Might be hard to understand but some of us have careers. You should thank us when your check comes each month.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jan 9, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> It's amazing how beating a team two years in a row for some fans make them utter the most moronic statements.Ain't nobody hiding.



now thats moronic...last year, this year, next...


----------



## sandhillmike (Jan 9, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> yea it called the post season let down.... it happens every year...to Ga fans



fixed it for ya.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 9, 2012)

sandhillmike said:


> fixed it for ya.



  That was good!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 9, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> It's amazing how beating a team two years in a row for some fans make them utter the most moronic statements.Ain't nobody hiding.



Kinda like the way Dawg fans do every 8 years when they beat Florida?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 9, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Kinda like the way Dawg fans do every 8 years when they beat Florida?



Cycles.  UGA owned UF in the 70's and 80's and UF has owned UGA in the 90's and 00's.  Hoping the 20 year cycle is about to swing back in our favor.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 9, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> That was good!



Oh we'll see how hard you laugh here in a few days.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2012)

gin house said:


> Havent heard much grumbling or anything out of you guys since the bowl game.  Have you resorted back to hiding in caves and silencing yourselves?   Here doggie, doggie, doggie........  Its alright guys, the next season is only 8 months away, im counting the days to chicken time  Its bad when a grown man looks that far down the road for football but..............




Cock-A-Doodle-Doo 

Congrats on the great season y'all had. After a little research, I can understand your crowing. Y'all have done some serious crying over the years, that's for sure!

Now, let's just have a look at that record.

_All-time record_ 553–541–44 (.505) 

_Bowl Record_ 5–12

Source http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Carolina_Gamecocks_football


Georgia's

_All-time record_ 731–389–54 (.646)

_Bowl Record_ 26–16–3

source http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgia_Bulldogs_football

Crow on, Big Bird! Crow on!


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Jan 9, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> Cock-A-Doodle-Doo
> 
> Congrats on the great season y'all had. After a little research, I can understand your crowing. Y'all have done some serious crying over the years, that's for sure!
> 
> ...






Thanks for the history lesson. Something the dawgs are getting good at these days.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 9, 2012)

Not to worry.  Gin house's days of crowing around here are numbered.  Let him enjoy it while he can.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 9, 2012)

sandhillmike said:


> fixed it for ya.





wheres your horse pic....?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 9, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Thanks for the history lesson. Something the dawgs are getting good at these days.



How many years back from today are considered history?  Is it 1, 2, 3, 4...?


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Jan 9, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> How many years back from today are considered history?  Is it 1, 2, 3, 4...?



Let's put it into prespective,.....anytime one resorts to quoting their all time head to head records, it's usually indicative of a recent tail cutting.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 9, 2012)

LSU is 16-2-1 against the chickens. And that's not tail-cutting.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Jan 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> LSU is 16-2-1 against the chickens. And that's not tail-cutting.



It would be for the chickens if we played LSU.....so that counts.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 9, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> It would be for the chickens if we played LSU.....so that counts.



Sat Oct 13th in Baton Rouge - 96,000 cajuns feasting on bbq bird


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 9, 2012)

sandhillmike said:


> fixed it for ya.



hahahaha


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2012)

greene_dawg said:


> Might be hard to understand but some of us have careers. You should thank us when your check comes each month.




 

Sorry Ginny, I've been doing some much needed trout fishing.. I've hit the river 5 of the last 10 days!!


----------



## Fletch_W (Jan 9, 2012)

"We're a great conference, aren't we Spike!"


----------



## Fletch_W (Jan 9, 2012)

asdf


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2012)

Fletch_W said:


> asdf



I love that cartoon! "Me and you pals, right Spike?"


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jan 9, 2012)

greene_dawg said:


> Might be hard to understand but some of us have careers. You should thank us when your check comes each month.


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 9, 2012)

Georgia's future is looking good!!!


----------



## gin house (Jan 9, 2012)

greene_dawg said:


> Might be hard to understand but some of us have careers. You should thank us when your check comes each month.



  Im sure yall do, theres non stop posting on here from the multitude   I will go one step farther and place a bet of your choice or amount that you have been handed more money from the government than i have.  I hit 17 after school and havent missed more days in 14 years than i cant count on my hands.  But keep talkin like a true dawg   To respond, Ive never got a welfare check but i have paid hundreds in taxes every week for years to see many "less fortunate" people cash 8-10 thousand dollar tax checks for piles of kids and working at the dollar general.


----------



## gin house (Jan 9, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> LSU is 16-2-1 against the chickens. And that's not tail-cutting.



  Thats a great stat.   We beat this #1 Alabama team last year...No wait, they had Darius, Julio Jones and Ingram when we beat them.   Lsu just got SHUT OUT by the same team.  I wont make predictions but aint nobody scared.   Lsu sucks


----------



## WestGaHunter (Jan 9, 2012)

Go Dawgs


----------



## gin house (Jan 9, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Not to worry.  Gin house's days of crowing around here are numbered.  Let him enjoy it while he can.



  Where is the substance behind that?   We might not be a Bama but we sure aint no Mich st.     We easily handled our big ten matchup, not lost in triple overtime  What are you gonna do with all that time on your hands after the USC/UGA game next year?


----------



## flowingwell (Jan 9, 2012)

gin house said:


> Thats a great stat.   We beat this #1 Alabama team last year...No wait, they had Darius, Julio Jones and Ingram when we beat them.   Lsu just got SHUT OUT by the same team.  I wont make predictions but aint nobody scared.   Lsu sucks



I thought you guys don't talk about history?  That was 2 years ago?


----------



## flowingwell (Jan 9, 2012)

gin house said:


> Where is the substance behind that?   We might not be a Bama but we sure aint no Mich st.     We easily handled our big ten matchup, not lost in triple overtime  What are you gonna do with all that time on your hands after the USC/UGA game next year?



You are definitely not Mich St, they actually won their division and played for a conference title.  I guess we will use all that time to figure out where to fit the 2011 SEC East Championship banner.  It's tough t find space when you have a few.  It must be nice to look up and know you have plenty of room.


----------



## gin house (Jan 9, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> You are definitely not Mich St, they actually won their division and played for a conference title.  I guess we will use all that time to figure out where to fit the 2011 SEC East Championship banner.  It's tough t find space when you have a few.  It must be nice to look up and know you have plenty of room.



  If you really believe what you just posted i dont know what to say.   They won their division????  You do realize that only one team in their division won their bowl game???  You guessed it, it was them beating uga.  UGA has four lossed and USC has two..........What you got for that?  Or the fact that USC will finish in the top 8 in the BCS this year and uga may finish in the top 20?   Take all the time hanging that title,  its funny that their own fans know it was charity and they are the second best team in the east.  Even a uga fans have enough sense to see that.....Well.....  You know what UGA and CLemson have in common this year???   Both won their division and clemson went a step farther and won the ACC title,   both got beat by USC and both embarrased the ACC and SEC by going to a bowl game and losing.   Both played a cupcake schedule also......


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 9, 2012)

Gin, had you guys taken care of business, your team would have played in and lost to lsu in the sec championship game, thus giving your team a minimum of 3 losses...what you got for that?

And we all know, just as bama outplayed, but lost to lsu in their first meeting, UGA outplayed SC, but ultimately lost the game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2012)

gin house said:


> UGA has four lossed and USC has two..........What you got for that?



I got a couple of things... 
1. It should have read losses not lossed...
2. We've played more games than USC since WE won the East...



Just remember our bet.. I won't forget!


----------



## Fletch_W (Jan 10, 2012)

UGA lost to Boise St in the opener, who finished #5. 

UGA lost to LSU in the SEC CG who went to the NC. 

The only non-respectable team UGA lost to this season was South Carolina. 

So, either UGA should feel disgraced by losing to such a horrible 3rd-tier team like SC, or UGA had a pretty good season with 10 wins and an East Title, losses all coming from Top-Ten teams. 

You gamecocks can't have it both ways. Yall finally had a good season, and I congratulate you for it. Your players earned it, your coaching staff too. 

Act like you've been there.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 10, 2012)

Fletch_W said:


> UGA lost to Boise St in the opener, who finished #5.
> 
> UGA lost to LSU in the SEC CG who went to the NC.
> 
> ...





Look who finally showed up.   You got your checkbook with you?


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 10, 2012)

gin house said:


> Havent heard much grumbling or anything out of you guys since the bowl game.  Have you resorted back to hiding in caves and silencing yourselves?   Here doggie, doggie, doggie........  Its alright guys, the next season is only 8 months away, im counting the days to chicken time  Its bad when a grown man looks that far down the road for football but..............



I know that being a south cackalacka fan makes it tough, but Gin, you really need to get a life.  I mean seriously ... go get a life!


----------



## maxwell42583 (Jan 10, 2012)

gin house said:


> Havent heard much grumbling or anything out of you guys since the bowl game.  Have you resorted back to hiding in caves and silencing yourselves?   Here doggie, doggie, doggie........  Its alright guys, the next season is only 8 months away, im counting the days to chicken time  Its bad when a grown man looks that far down the road for football but..............



Isnt this year South Carolina's first 11 win season ever? Hahahaha! Guess what, it took you guys 120 years. Oh and btw, Georgia still leads the border war 46-15-2. But hey, if you beat us 31 years in a row you will tie the series!


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 10, 2012)

gin house said:


> Thats a great stat.   We beat this #1 Alabama team last year...No wait, they had Darius, Julio Jones and Ingram when we beat them.   Lsu just got SHUT OUT by the same team.  I wont make predictions but aint nobody scared.   Lsu sucks



What will you say on Oct 13th when LSU wipes the floor with your chicken feathers?


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 10, 2012)

The DAWG talk is all positive, things are looking very good in Athens for next season.


----------



## gin house (Jan 10, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> What will you say on Oct 13th when LSU wipes the floor with your chicken feathers?



  Lets let that game be played first.  I doubt it will be a mauling.  We arent that good this year but finish 8th or 9th in the bcs.  And finish 3rd in total defense behind #1 bama and #2 LSU and the gap between LSU and USC is 6 yards per game.  The majority of our o-line this year was freshmen( i think they done pretty good)  Half our starting D line was freshmen( i know they did)  Our qb is a first year starter, actually a little over half the season as a starter and is 7-1 as the starter.  We lost our feature back mid season.  I know you dont want to hear recruiting but we have guys ready to step in.  I think we'll be a better team next season as we return about as many starters as any SEC team.    I know you love the historical stats so i'll throw one at you.....Last year we handily beat Bama, Lsu really didnt the first game and wasnt even suited up for the second one.


----------



## gin house (Jan 10, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> I know that being a south cackalacka fan makes it tough, but Gin, you really need to get a life.  I mean seriously ... go get a life!



  You found your pipe again today i see  Youre right, i should make you guys my rolemodel....Everybody hold hands and sing cum-ba-ya,  get ready for the NC run the dawgs will make next year  and discredit the fans of teams that beat me     I find it amazing that uga fans can make an excuse as to how good they are no matter how many losses......


----------



## gin house (Jan 10, 2012)

Fletch_W said:


> UGA lost to Boise St in the opener, who finished #5.
> 
> UGA lost to LSU in the SEC CG who went to the NC.
> 
> ...



  Do you live in a glasshouse adorned with Hershal Walkers jockstrap?   You do realize that USC finished the season #8?  Or do you realize that USC finished #3 in total defense behind Bama and LSU?   Uga also lost to #17 mich st.....Theyre not a top ten team like USC.


----------



## gin house (Jan 10, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> You are definitely not Mich St, they actually won their division and played for a conference title.  I guess we will use all that time to figure out where to fit the 2011 SEC East Championship banner.  It's tough t find space when you have a few.  It must be nice to look up and know you have plenty of room.



   Nebraska destroyed mich st this year 24-3......We easily beat Nebraska.  Uga lost to mich st...  We finished in the top ten in the BCS,  #3 in total defense behind bama and lsu...... Also had half the losses that UGA had.  You may want to give credit where its due, we arent mich st or uga


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2012)

Dont forget gin that we did play one more game then yall did,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## gin house (Jan 10, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Gin, had you guys taken care of business, your team would have played in and lost to lsu in the sec championship game, thus giving your team a minimum of 3 losses...what you got for that?
> 
> And we all know, just as bama outplayed, but lost to lsu in their first meeting, UGA outplayed SC, but ultimately lost the game.



  I agree, we didnt take care of buisiness when we needed to but i would just say we would have lost.  Who thought W va would put up 70 on clemson or Lsu would be manhandled and shutout in the NC?  If UGA had outplayed us they would have won but defense wins games.  Theres tons of excuses and i could bring up some....Our special teams let uga start near midfield about every possesion if i recall just like we did with nebraska.  I think our defense needed a few games to settle down and they seemed to get better.  I was at the game i will say from the uga games this year i think they played their best game that day.  How can you say that USC wasnt playing poorly that day just like you say UGA coulda woulda shoulda?   It doesnt matter where you start, just where you finish and i think we done very good.  #8, 11-2, #3 total defense behind bama and lsu and a good bowl win over nebraska who whipped mich st this year, who beat uga.  I'll take it and move on.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 11, 2012)

gin house said:


> Lets let that game be played first.  I doubt it will be a mauling.  We arent that good this year but finish 8th or 9th in the bcs.  And finish 3rd in total defense behind #1 bama and #2 LSU and the gap between LSU and USC is 6 yards per game.  The majority of our o-line this year was freshmen( i think they done pretty good)  Half our starting D line was freshmen( i know they did)  Our qb is a first year starter, actually a little over half the season as a starter and is 7-1 as the starter.  We lost our feature back mid season.  I know you dont want to hear recruiting but we have guys ready to step in.  I think we'll be a better team next season as we return about as many starters as any SEC team.    I know you love the historical stats so i'll throw one at you.....Last year we handily beat Bama, Lsu really didnt the first game and wasnt even suited up for the second one.



FAIL - the only team that beat Bama last year was LSU. 

Hopefully you're not stupid enough to talk about results from two different seasons with totally different teams right?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 11, 2012)

What happened to all the dawg talk? It got swept away by the tide along with lsu monday night.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Jan 11, 2012)

gin house said:


> I know you dont want to hear recruiting but we have guys ready to step in.  I think we'll be a better team next season as we return about as many starters as any SEC team.




The problem is, even when we get good recruits, teams like LSU and Alabama get better ones. Their second team is better than most team's first string.


All we can hope for is playing those two tough, and slipping out with a win every few years. The LSUs and Alabamas are on a different level. Hopefully, we will be a better team next year.


----------



## gin house (Jan 11, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Dont forget gin that we did play one more game then yall did,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



  I realize that but when i tried to justify two of our losses last year to the National Champion Auburn that didnt matter, it was still a football game to the UGA fans.


----------



## gin house (Jan 11, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> FAIL - the only team that beat Bama last year was LSU.
> 
> Hopefully you're not stupid enough to talk about results from two different seasons with totally different teams right?



  Surely you have enough sense to realize that last year i meant LAST FOOTBALL SEASON,  not the one we just finished.   Hopefully Im not stupid enought to talk about results from two different seasons with totally different teams?????????    That is the pot calling the kettle black Mr. history win/loss record.  Wouldnt that mean your history lessons would be crap just as ive stated a thousand times these players didnt play those games???   Let me ask you this,  What big name players are on the bama team that werent when we beat them???  I do remember Julio Jones, Mark Ingram, Marel Darious and more were on that team also about all of them that just beat your tigers.   Youre a trip


----------



## gin house (Jan 11, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> What happened to all the dawg talk? It got swept away by the tide along with lsu monday night.



  I heard that!  Roll tide  Complete dominance


----------

